# In Ear Monitors for Classical Music - What do you guys use and recommend?



## Ymer (Oct 13, 2013)

I'm in the market for a pair of IEM to listen to my classical music on the go, since I'm always on the go nowadays.

The Etymotics have a reputation of being good iems for classical music. Any opinions?

What do you guys own and recommend?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Have used Shure's for the last decade, at the moment the *SE535*, a bit expensive but fab sound and very good isolation against environmental disturbances!

/ptr


----------

